# An Excellent Choice at Hyatt High Sierra



## Kal (Aug 10, 2008)

Over the years I have met a number of Hyatt Resort Board of Directors and none are as well qualified for the position as *Steve Dallas*. Steve's extensive property management experience combined with his solid credentials in financial management will provide owners at High Sierra with a fine steward of their investment dollars. Please make sure you cast your ballot and join me in my support for *Steve Dallas*.


----------



## calgal (Aug 10, 2008)

I opened my packet to vote today, but was confused with the instructions. An annual owner gets two votes, but the instructions said to vote for three. Confusing!


----------



## Kal (Aug 10, 2008)

How many unit-weeks do you own?  With regard to "voting for 3", if an owner likes a particular candidate, they will often vote all 3 selections for the same candidate.  That's the way I do it.


----------



## calgal (Aug 10, 2008)

One annual week. I would happily cast all my votes for Steve Dallas, but there is only 1 small box to check off. How would I indicate 2 (or 3) votes? 
I never got the second version of the ballot; was it sent out?


----------



## Kal (Aug 11, 2008)

You just have to think outside the (small) box.  What's commonly done is to boldly mark 3 X's over the box, or write the fact that your selection of 3 candidates is all for the marked candidate.

You should be receiving a modified ballot, but if for some reason you don't get it, just go ahead and send in the ballot you have.


----------



## cookinmamma (Aug 11, 2008)

*Received my corrected ballot and sent it in today for Steve Dallas.*

Thanks for the info about voting 3Xs for Steve.  I wouldn't have known that either.  

Only 12 days til our week 34 @ High Sierra!  :whoopie:


----------



## jbercu (Aug 12, 2008)

Kal said:


> Over the years I have met a number of Hyatt Resort Board of Directors and none are as well qualified for the position as *Steve Dallas*. Steve's extensive property management experience combined with his solid credentials in financial management will provide owners at High Sierra with a fine steward of their investment dollars. Please make sure you cast your ballot and join me in my support for *Steve Dallas*.



I received a Corrected Secret Ballot that changes the Nominating Committee recommendation from Gordan Egan to Steven Zarwell but no change in the Vote check box.  For an annual ownership of a single week do I get 3 votes or 6?

Also, California passesd California Civil Code 1363.04.  Here is the text.

1363.04.  (a) Association funds shall not be used for campaign
purposes in connection with any association board election. Funds of
the association shall not be used for campaign purposes in connection
with any other association election except to the extent necessary
to comply with duties of the association imposed by law.
   (b) For the purposes of this section, "campaign purposes"
includes, but is not limited to, the following:
   (1) Expressly advocating the election or defeat of any candidate
that is on the association election ballot.
   (2) Including the photograph or prominently featuring the name of
any candidate on a communication from the association or its board,
excepting the ballot and ballot materials, within 30 days of an
election. This is not a campaign purpose if the communication is one
for which subdivision (a) of Section 1363.03 requires that equal
access be provided to another candidate or advocate.

I realize Hyatt High Sierra is in Nevada, but I received a similar ballot for my Hyatt Highlands Inn ownership with the Nominating Committee recommending specific members, and using association funds for this purpose.
Do you know what Steve Dallas's position is on the issue of Nominating Committees advocating specific candidates?  Is there a way to contact Steve Dallas directly on this question?

Thanks


----------



## mesamirage (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm not sure what a California civil code has to do with a Nevada property but I do know that the nominating committee is made up of volunteer *owners* from Hyatt High Sierra and that anyone can volunteer to be on the nominating committee if they choose to be involved in the process.

The nominating committee is helpful in taking the time to do research on all the potential candidates (that many owners do not have or take the time to do) to recommend candidates to the other owners. All candidates are still listed on the ballot with the bio they send in. Seems to be a fair process to me. I would just say get involved if your concerned your not being represented. But I would not start being suspect of association funds having any influence on anything except to insure the process is followed.

Cheers!!

*  VOTE FOR STEVE DALLAS!!   *


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 13, 2008)

jbercu,

The 3 canidates that the nominating committee suggested I personally know Steve Dallas and he is GREAT.

The Tahoe nominating committee is made up of  6-8 owners that took the time (you could have also) and discussed who they liked.


Steve Dallas and the 2 others where nominated so we al hope that ALL you Hyatt Tahe owners get out and VOTE TODAY.

Remember we are 100% sold out at Tahoe Hyatt unlike Carmel/Sedona where Hyatt is still selling timeshares big difference because we control ALL board members in Tahoe made up of ALL Tahoe owners unlike carmel where Hyatt controls the board and only 1 hyatt owners sits onthe board.


  *Get out and VOTE for STEVE DALLAS Hyatt Tahoe HOA Board*


----------



## Snow&Sun (Aug 16, 2008)

*Vote Steve Dallas*

I sent my ballot in this week. All in for Steve Dallas he is the best choice, All owners of the Hyatt High Sierra please cast your votes for him..... This will help us! Best of luck to Steve Dallas!!!!!


----------



## MLC (Aug 17, 2008)

*Vote For Steve Dallas*

I have never meet a person like Steve Dallas.  I have been in timeshares for over 12 years and when it comes to Hyatt, Steve knows more about Hyatt than any body on this board.  Kal and Carmel 85 are great sources but they are second to Steve.

Steve would be a great addition to the board at the Hyatt Incline village.  He has a lot of experience in management and has the connections with the city to get things done in a timely way.  He works well with owners and with Hyatt staff.  He treats people with respect and is always energetic about Hyatt.

My vote is for Steve Dallas.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Aug 18, 2008)

*Vote Steve Dallas*



jbercu said:


> I received a Corrected Secret Ballot that changes the Nominating Committee recommendation from Gordan Egan to Steven Zarwell but no change in the Vote check box.  For an annual ownership of a single week do I get 3 votes or 6?
> 
> I realize Hyatt High Sierra is in Nevada, but I received a similar ballot for my Hyatt Highlands Inn ownership with the Nominating Committee recommending specific members, and using association funds for this purpose.
> Do you know what Steve Dallas's position is on the issue of Nominating Committees advocating specific candidates?  Is there a way to contact Steve Dallas directly on this question?
> ...



I sent in my corrected ballot last week. I support Steve Dallas and the other 2 candidates recommended by the nominating committee. 

By the way, the nominating committee is a volunteer group. No HOA funds are used by the committee. The committee researches the candidates and their position on specific issues. A matrix of candidates and their responses to specific questions was complied. If other owners are interested, inbox me. 

-TJ


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 20, 2008)

I agree 100% *Steve Dallas is the BEST* choice for the Hyatt Lake Tahoe Board. 

On Tuesday night I saw Steve here in Carmel at the city council meting and he spoke in favor of a big city project 500k+ Riparian Habitat that took 6 years in the making. The Carmel city council agreed 100% with Steve in their resolution. When Steve takes on a project he knows how to make it work for ALL.

You owners of Hyatt Lake Tahoe have a real winner with Steve Dallas he really knows his Hyatt stuff. If Steve Dallas can do it here in Carmel by the Sea he sure can make thinks happen for the Hyatt Lake Tahoe Board and ALL the owners of the Hyatt Lake Tahoe.


 My vote and FULL support is for Steve Dallas, mail you ballots in today!!!


----------



## MLC (Aug 23, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> I agree 100% *Steve Dallas is the BEST* choice for the Hyatt Lake Tahoe Board.
> 
> On Tuesday night I saw Steve here in Carmel at the city council meting and he spoke in favor of a big city project 500k+ Riparian Habitat that took 6 years in the making. The Carmel city council agreed 100% with Steve in their resolution. When Steve takes on a project he knows how to make it work for ALL.
> 
> ...




Carmel 85,

In the business world it is who you know.  The networking of business and  the knowledge of the Hyatt system that is what Steve Dallas will bring to the board.  I hope all the tug members that own at the Hyatt Incline Village voted for Steve Dallas.


----------



## Vincent_F (Aug 27, 2008)

*Vote For Steve Dallas*

I met Steve while at High Sierra.  I asked him for a few suggestions on what to do during my stay, and he was extremely friendly, helpful, and knowledgeable about the area and the Hyatt system.  If I were an owner at High Sierra, he'd have my vote!


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 30, 2008)

Vincent_F said:


> I met Steve while at High Sierra.  I asked him for a few suggestions on what to do during my stay, and he was extremely friendly, helpful, and knowledgeable about the area and the Hyatt system.  If I were an owner at High Sierra, he'd have my vote!




Vincent,

Im glad you got to meet Steve Dallas who is runing for the HIA Board at Hyatt Tahoe.  Sounds like Steve met you and Cookiemanne Im sure you got some good information from Steve in regards to some of the new resorts.  Yes I know very soon 1 or 2 weeks KAL will be having osme NEW Information on ALL of Hyatts new resorts coming I cnat wait.

All you Hyatt TAHOE owners get out and Vote Today and vote for Steve Dallas he knows Hyatt and he will be a great board member for the owners.


----------

